# BREATHLESS - stills and video



## Mike Kobal (Feb 5, 2009)

quite please with this one -  J L Godard's cult movie
inspired by BREATHLESS shot with Nikon D90 during SOMA Photo Shoot on Vimeo
shot with the d90, hd and b/w mode - enjoy -hopefully! there is also a link from vimeo to the stills in soma mag.
http://www.pbase.com/mikekobal/image/108864944.jpgall comments welcome.
mike
Mike Kobal Photography


----------



## craig (Feb 5, 2009)

WoW!!!!!!!! Brilliant work to say the least. Love the vid and the stills in SOMA are on point. I am also enamored by your website!

Love & Bass


----------



## Mike Kobal (Feb 6, 2009)

hey craig, thank you! glad you liked it.


----------



## blash (Feb 6, 2009)

Dude, can I steal this and use it to get into, nay, graduate from film school? Pweeaze?!

Extraordinary job - cannot be improved upon in any way. Prime example of why film students should take still photography. Keep up the awesome work!


----------

